# Using clays



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I have been making soap for a while, but have never used any colorants....just plain ole natural soap. I have been looking at introducing some french clays to my soaps, but am not sure how to incorporate it. What I have found is powder. Do I need to add water to it to turn it back into a clay texture, or do I just sprinkle the powder on top of the soap once it is put into the molds and then swirl. Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you want to just make a swirl of a different color, you can separate out some of your soap, add the clay to that, and then add that back to your main batch in a swirl. You may want to hydrate the clay first, otherwise you might have issues with getting it well mixed before the soap becomes too thick.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I take some of the oil from my soap before adding the lye it make it easy to mix and I am not in a rush with lye in the oils.
Fran


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks so much  I do small batches (2 lbs at a time). About how many ounces of the clay would you use to add a swirl?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would use maybe a teaspoon for a cup of soap batter. You can adjust from there, but because the clay will change the texture of the soap slightly, you don't want to use too much.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Absolutely agree with what everyone else said. I use 1 tsp PPO, but I do not use it to color a whole batch; just for a swirl. So when I pour some soap into another a bowl, guestimate the weight of that, then add my 1 tsp PPO to that.

Also remember that clay can dry out skin. Use too much, and it could be too drying for some people. 

And you colors with clay will be mute colors (which I like). I only use natural colorants. I don't get the vibrant colors that others get. I'm ok with that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I put my clay into a 2 cup measuring cup, then pour nearly traced soap on top and stick blend...I do this with all my colorants, I do not hydrate them first. When I do not want the scent to color my colorant, I pour the soap into the measuring cup, and then add scent to the main batch. I have 2 cup measuring cups for each of my molds, this way the same amount of colorant goes into each mold when pouring several at a time.

Clay also adds a beautiful lather to the soap as long as you do not use to much, remember it absorbs oils! It's perfect for shaving bars, for Lee's shaving mugs....just don't go crazy with your amounts. Vicki


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I just want to add a hint of color by swirling in the clay, and not using large amounts means more money for me! teehee!! I have purchased a pink and a green french clay, and a blue Australian clay. All seem to have great skin benefits, but again I just want to add a little to make the bars a little bit more appealing. So, as soon as they get here, I will whip up a batch and let you know how it all turns out. Thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I have used the red clay (rose colored) , the more concentrated the brighter red you get, I use about 2 teaspoons in a little bit of soap batter to get red swirls in brown soap, like Dragons Blood. Dorit.


----------

